# need help with pdisk???



## spasmoid (Aug 12, 2002)

hi,

my problem is that i just can't get pdisk to take changes in my partition map.

everytime i try to delete a partition pdisk says "The map is not writable."
then nevertheless it asks me for a partition number, which type is going to change to "Apple_Free" as listed after printing out the new partition map.

so what should i do now? if i type "w" for writing out the new partition map it tells me again "The map is not writable.". and if i type "q" it quits without changing the partition map. 

do i have to initialize the partition map ? and if so, does that mean that all data on the disk will be lost?

thanks for any advice


----------



## buc99 (Aug 14, 2002)

I think, and I could be wrong, that pdisk will only work on un-mounted Volumes. Therefore, it would not work on your root drive since you are unable to un-mount that volume while logged into OSX.

Just my $0.02

SA


----------



## mcasteel (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I got pdisk to work for me (I wanted to combine a couple of the partitions on my TiBook's internal drive) by booting single-user from an OS X CD. I don't remember all the variations I tried before finding one that works, but this one finally worked for me.

Let's see now, I set the CD to be the startup drive in System Prefs, then booted holding down cmd-S. I think.


----------

